# Yahoo - I Actually Made Something



## Rick_B (Oct 14, 2012)

I apologize in advance - this is a cross post so if you frequent other forums you have already seen this

Most of you will probably laugh at this and wonder why I bothered to even post it but to me it is an accomplishment. This morning I was assemblying a roller bearing cup and didn't have anything to use as a pusher for the arbor press. I wanted to make sure I was applying pressure to the right areas. Everything i found laying around was either too big or too small. In my mind I'm thinking I can't make smaller bigger but maybe I could do the reverse. I had a galvanized pipe fitting threaded end cap that was too big so I said let's give that south bend a try. I threaded the end cap on a stub out and chucked it up with a three jaw. It was running out of round as expected but not bad. I wasn't concerned with concentricity - just OD so a turning I went. The first few passes were very light and the interrupted cuts with the three ribs was a little disconcerting but I plowed ahead. The fourth cut resulted in the 4" stub out flying out of the chuck to the back of the lathe. I thought about that as I dug up my full face shield  and decided I needed to center drill it and use a tail stock center for support. I put the stub back in the chuck and cranked it down pretty good, centerdrilled the end cap and installed a dead center with lubrication. This time it turned just fine. I got it down to the required diameter and went back to pressing the bearing.

Like I said - not a major accomplishment for most of you but a huge hurdle for me. It made me think about work holding techniques, depth of cut, feed, etc. I'm glad I have a lathe . Here's a picture of what I started with (on the left) and what I ended with (on the right)

Thanks for looking

Rick


----------



## stevecmo (Oct 14, 2012)

Rick,

Nice job!  That first project is always a good feeling and always leads to ideas for more projects.

Steve


----------



## rex21 (Oct 14, 2012)

stevecmo said:


> Rick,
> 
> Nice job!  That first project is always a good feeling and always leads to ideas for more projects.
> 
> Steve



It makes you think, after you have a lathe, how you did stuff without it.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 14, 2012)

Right on, Rick. Good finish.


----------



## churchjw (Oct 14, 2012)

Great job.  This what having lathe is all about.  )

Jeff


----------



## jduncan (Oct 14, 2012)

Great job!  Some of the things I have made were automobile type stuff, bearing race press mandrel, etc.  It feels good to make a tool instead of shelling out Ca$h for one!


----------



## jfcayron (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm with you! The first 3 jobs (and only ones so far) on the lathe were to fix the lathe itself. Very much exhilarating I must say.


----------



## Rockytime (Oct 15, 2012)

Good job. Keep making chips and your skills will surprise you.


----------



## Hank (Oct 18, 2012)

For the first 35 years of my working life I worked for companies where I had access to machine and welding shops.  Five years ago I transferred to an engineering and sales office.  I didn't realize how dependent I was on being able to turn, cut, weld etc. stuff after work or on my lunch break. After my move it seemed everytime worked on something I was mumbling under my breath about how easy it would be if only I had some piece of equipment that I had formerly taken for granted.  I bought an 11" Southbend last year from a friend a 1000 miles away and finally got it moved here this summer. I love being able knock out the little things that make life simpler, so I share your enjoyment.  Keep it up Rick!


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 18, 2012)

Heck yaeh!!!  Nothing better than a tol to make life easier or do a job better.  And repurposing it from somthing else is definately a winner too.  Keeo at it Rick.
Bob


----------



## Metalmann (Oct 18, 2012)

Fine job, Rick. Saved you some money, too.


----------



## Rick_B (Oct 18, 2012)

thanks guys - the real satisfaction in this was being able to figure out that the concept would work, holding the work and achieving a finished product that i had envisioned.  I really'need to find some time to just practice turning, facing, parting,threading, etc

Rick


----------



## Ken_Shea (Oct 18, 2012)

Good job Rick,
Agreed, nice finish, glad you were not hurt when that chunk launched itself.

 Ken


----------



## Jeffers (Oct 26, 2012)

Good job! It's the little things that you can make quickly that make having a lathe handy.


----------



## McGuyvers shop (Nov 17, 2012)

Good job and right attitude. Seldom will you have a need for the "huge" machining job, unless you are in business to make parts, but there is always a need to modify some existing piece and make it work for something else. Can't tell you how many times I refused to buy a part for the lawnmower, bicycle, etc... and decided to make it instead.  It is a good feeling.


----------



## corey607 (Nov 29, 2012)

Good job, soon you will be looking around for projects you can make on the lathe.


----------

